# Lift Problems with my Allis Chalmers 160



## Scrounger (Sep 8, 2008)

Guys if you could help me out here , that would be nice. I have a 1973 AC 160 that the lift works good in the up position, but it wont go down normal. It goes down so slow i cant even work with the tractor. Im not that good with what all the parts are called but i have a manual and am willing to learn how to work on it. Any help would be appreciatied.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I'm not sure where it is on your tractor but most will have a lift adjustment that allows you to change the speed it drops based on how much weight is on the lift. If you had a very heavy implement on the lift you could adjust it so it wouldn't drop too quickly and you have more time to adjust the depth of the cut. Mine looks like a thumb screw that is under the seat but I'm not sure where your's is on your tractor. There should be some mention of it in the owners manual. Have you checked with a dealer? 

Andy


----------



## Scrounger (Sep 8, 2008)

Well i looked into that and thats not it, however i think now the HYD pump is shot, because it wont lift anymore. Now im hearing from others that i cant get one, because its so old. I have no clue where to start looking either.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

I did a simple google search and this is what I came up with. Im not endorsing any of them just listing the top 3 for ya. In my google search I used the words "Allis Chalmers 160 Parts" 

http://www.ssbtractor.com/tractors.cgi?m=allis

http://www.mainetractors.com/allis chalmers 160 tractor/allis chalmers 160 tractor.htm

http://www.tractorshed.com/contents/ts1.htm


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Here it is 

Top One

Product ID: ACTPOALHP2

Price: $441.48

http://www.ssbtractor.com/Allis-Chalmers-tractor-parts/hydraulic-pump.html


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Try checking around at some tractor dealers and ask if they can recommend a local hydraulics shop that might be able to rebuilt the hyd. pump. 

Here is a hydraulic pump for a Allis 160 but you better have a strong drink and sit down for the price. $441.48

http://secure.ssbtractor.com/cgi-bi...ulic+pump&and=1&search=Find+Your+Tractor+Part

These guys have it for $366.30

http://www.ytmag.com/cgi-bin/store/...hArea=AC&&md=160&cat=Hydraulic System&r=mcats

These guys had them advertised for $185

http://www.mainetractors.com/allis chalmers 160 tractor/allis chalmers 160 tractor.htm

Try a Google search for Allis Chalmers 160 and see what comes up.


----------



## Scrounger (Sep 8, 2008)

WOW Guys/ I do thank you for your help. That is mighty nice of you guys to take time out, to do that. Thanks again.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Before spend the money to buy a pump or have this one rebuilt, I would suggest putting a manual pressure gauge on your tractor's hydraulic system to verify the pump is not producing any pressure. Do you have the shop manual for this tractor? If not, I recommend spending the bucks to buy one as this could be a valuable asset in the future as well and help direct you with troubleshooting the hydraulics.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Morgan, I was zooming through the replies and totally missed your replies. Sorry about that. Nothing like duplicating effort ehh? cruisin :duh:


----------



## Scrounger (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *Before spend the money to buy a pump or have this one rebuilt, I would suggest putting a manual pressure gauge on your tractor's hydraulic system to verify the pump is not producing any pressure. Do you have the shop manual for this tractor? If not, I recommend spending the bucks to buy one as this could be a valuable asset in the future as well and help direct you with troubleshooting the hydraulics. *


Yes i do have a manual, and i will give that a try. Good idea. Thanks tiphat


----------



## Scrounger (Sep 8, 2008)

Well the pump is shot. i will keep ya up to date on when i put it on and go through the lift problem. Thanks guys. You have been a big help. and i might just call on ya again lol. I sure hope i can get her going soon. I miss my tractor all ready


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *Morgan, I was zooming through the replies and totally missed your replies. Sorry about that. Nothing like duplicating effort ehh? cruisin :duh: *


The idea is to help and we were only a few minutes off. Better to much help than not enough or no help. Its all good Randy!!!


----------



## Scrounger (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Morgan _
> *The idea is to help and we were only a few minutes off. Better to much help than not enough or no help. Its all good Randy!!! *


I Agree


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I guess great minds think alike.  :cheers:


----------



## Scrounger (Sep 8, 2008)

Well my dad has a hint that someone can rebuild it that one of his friends know. So when i get that info i will relay it back. I dont think it can because of the way its built, but i gues it wont cost me nothing to look into it. I did call one of the parts houses about the pump you guys found for me and thats the one. Thanks again. I will keep ya in the loop when i finf out something.


----------



## Scrounger (Sep 8, 2008)

Well guys after putting my dad onto the info you guys gave me, we waited and waited on a pump that was back ordered and with no luck, so he found a used on real cheap for that pump. So i got it the other day and put it on today and i cant get it to pump!!! Ok.... So i think its maybe a bad pump or its got air in it. How do you prime a pump and do you have to? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Scrounger (Sep 8, 2008)

Bump!!


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Ive never had to prime one, it usually picks it up after about a minute of running. It did take that long for mine to pick up but once it started working it worked fine. Are you guys 100% sure that it was a good pump.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

What kinda oil are you putting into it. Im asking just to make sure you used the right stuff.


----------



## Scrounger (Sep 8, 2008)

Well ya know, i really dont know what kind of oil or brand, but i do know its hyd fluid. The pump, i do not know for sure if its good or not.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Are you sure it calls for Hydralic fluid, the old tractors call for Gear Oil 90 weight and if its a really loose pump I would use the 85w 145 gear Oil. Check your specs to make sure that might be the problem


----------



## Scrounger (Sep 8, 2008)

mmm ok i will do that.


----------



## Scrounger (Sep 8, 2008)

Well i got my pump working and the starter rebuilt while i was waiting on the pump lol. But theres one thing still wrong that i cant figure out. The lift arm wont go down fast at all, it will go down everytime but so slow you cant work with it. AC 160. So how about it guys, any help here? Thank you


----------



## Scrounger (Sep 8, 2008)

Fixed. Just a minor adjustment on the left spool.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Glad to hear you got her going.


----------



## Scrounger (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Morgan, I love my ole Tractor. I sure did miss her lol. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Ac7000 (May 3, 2009)

on my Allis 7000 the traction booster lever wasnt touching the control vaulve. so the tractor was thinking to bring the arms up instead of going down. if you oil the control vaulve and make sure each valve is touching and hooked up to a lever on the controls next to the seat.


----------



## eireog (Aug 5, 2010)

*alice chalmers*

I to had issues with my 3pt not going up and down it would work fine then for no reason it would stop and a few times it would not work at all if i cleaned both the filters it would work for a while and then stop again. i was baffeled until i found that the plastic filter located by the gear shift was getting cloged by some kind of gunk so i drained the hydro fluid and cleaned the bottom as best i could refilled it and volla it has worked fine ever since. the problem with this filter or strainer is that whem the tractor is running suspended gunk will clog the filter but once you turn off the tractor the gunk drops right back off making it seem as if it is not cloged but a good indacation of clogging is if the plastic filter looks as if is colapsed in the middle
like sucking air out of an empty soda bottle.


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

$500 for a pump is nothing. The one that went on my 170 was $1200 just for the pump


----------

